# Taos 14.2 1996 Arab x Connemara



## taos (10 January 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me find out more about my gorgeous boy. His passport has no information about breeding in it, though I know he spent a lot of his life in Cornwall, especially around Penzance, and is apparently Arab x Connemara and bred near Hayle, Cornwal.

The name in his passport is 'Taos' and he is a 1996 14.2 grey, with a distinctive three whorls on his forehead, under his forelock (see headshot photo). I have been told that he was a BSJA jumping pony at one point, but don't know how true this is. His physio is into Arabs and has suggested that Taos could be something to do with a stud name that he has lost at some point and that he may have Polish/Crabbet bloodlines.

If anybody recognises him or knows anything about him I would love to hear from you - I know virtually nothing about his life! Or even if you think you could guess at his breeding, I'm prepared to clutch at straws 

I don't mind if information is good or bad - if anyone reading this knows him, Taos is healthy, happy and well-looked after and will never be sold. 

Hopefully these photos will work... thanks in advance 

Lindsey


----------



## taos (11 January 2011)

*bump* 

anyone?


----------



## JessandCharlie (11 January 2011)

He's lovely! No help except there aren't any ponies reg BSJA under that name, past or present. Are there any other possible names? Maybe try contacting pony clubs in Cornwall, see if he was registered with them


----------



## taos (12 January 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			He's lovely! No help except there aren't any ponies reg BSJA under that name, past or present. Are there any other possible names? Maybe try contacting pony clubs in Cornwall, see if he was registered with them 

Click to expand...

I don't know much about BSJA, but would he show up if he had competed on a ticket?  It has been suggested that his unusual name might be part of a stud name or similar that he has lost along the way

That's a super idea about contacting pony clubs, thankyou


----------



## JessandCharlie (12 January 2011)

No, wouldn't have shown up if it was on a ticket I'm afraid. You could try contacting studs down there, see if you can find anything on arabian lines too


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 January 2011)

Nice pony. Hope you can get some info on him.


----------



## Dexter (12 January 2011)

My mare is similar breeding. I have her arab horse society documents etc. However she is an ex JA and nothing shows up under her arab name, she jumped under a different name, which I dont think is that uncommon. I keep meaning to associate her BSJA name with her arab name on NED but havent got round to it yet, mainly because I was told it and forgot it! I cant be the only one. Doesnt help you though


----------



## outandabout (12 January 2011)

Awww... lovely


----------



## bexwarren24 (13 January 2011)

Have you tried arabian lines forum? They may be able to help you better. Alot of breeders use it.


----------



## taos (13 January 2011)

Yeah, I've put a post there too - lots of views, but no joy.  It has been suggested to me that people may not recognise him because he will have greyed out.  I think he was probably dapple grey (he goes a bit dapply when his coat changes) and he has a blaze and three white socks to go with his three white hooves.


----------



## taos (13 February 2011)

*bump* in case anyone hasn't seen this


----------



## Archangel (14 February 2011)

I'm surprised the ArabianLiners haven't located him yet, might be worth bumping it up there too.

My first thought was the Kehelland Arabian Stud, but that was disbanded many years ago (mind you, 1996 was a few years ago now!).  Will check my stud directories tonight when I get home.  Will also look through the stallions standing in that area at the time to see if we can get a clue from his name (assuming dad was the Arab).  At first glance he does look Polish.  

Other things you could try are:
Buying the PBAR book from the AHS for that year.  All registered animals will be listed.
One faint hope - the Return of Mares book (from AHS) lists pure bred Arab Stallions/mares and resulting foals (not sure if they include PBAR).  It is unlikely that you can still buy this for 1996 season but someone on AL will have a copy.  You could trawl through and follow up on grey colt foals in Cornwall!

Will post an update once I have dug out the stud directories. 

Also the Cornish Arabian Group (regional group for the AHS) might be able to help. 

Good luck in the meantime.


----------



## taos (14 February 2011)

RebelRebel said:



			I'm surprised the ArabianLiners haven't located him yet, might be worth bumping it up there too.

My first thought was the Kehelland Arabian Stud, but that was disbanded many years ago (mind you, 1996 was a few years ago now!).  Will check my stud directories tonight when I get home.  Will also look through the stallions standing in that area at the time to see if we can get a clue from his name (assuming dad was the Arab).  At first glance he does look Polish.  

Other things you could try are:
Buying the PBAR book from the AHS for that year.  All registered animals will be listed.
One faint hope - the Return of Mares book (from AHS) lists pure bred Arab Stallions/mares and resulting foals (not sure if they include PBAR).  It is unlikely that you can still buy this for 1996 season but someone on AL will have a copy.  You could trawl through and follow up on grey colt foals in Cornwall!

Will post an update once I have dug out the stud directories. 

Also the Cornish Arabian Group (regional group for the AHS) might be able to help. 

Good luck in the meantime.
		
Click to expand...

That would be brilliant if you could look, thank you very much 

A similar post on Arabian Lines has had lots of views but no joy - I'll bump it up and ask about the Return of Mares book at the same time.  

His physio is very much into Arabs and thought he looked Polish, though she also thought Taos might be part of a stud name he had lost the rest of at some point, as it is an unusual name.

Thank you, your post has given me lots of leads to follow up


----------



## Archangel (16 February 2011)

I'm back!

There was a stud Blackrock Arabians at Crowan (nr Hayle) in the 90s.  They had a stallion, Leopold (Dryl x Love-in-the-Mist) - Polish.  Owner was Mr Alistair McLeod.  Looks like stud no longer there though.  Can't fnd a photo of Leopold but have ones of Dryl & LitM.  Interestingly Dryl has a white bit on this muzzle like Taos.  There is a photo of Dryl on Allbreed but I have head shots of when he was older showing the white marking on his offside muzzle.

It might be worth contacting Patricia Lindsay of the Holmes Farm Stud to see if she knows Mr McLeod or has a photo of Leopold (she stood Dryl at stud).  She is very very knowledgeable. 

Arab bloodlines have 'the look' almost impossible to define.  When I first looked at Taos I thought of the stallion Edeon I cannot think why, but he is one Patricia Lindsay's stallions!  It's 'the look'.  

Worth posting on Arabian Lines for info on Leopold.

Might be a red herring but you never know.

I couldn't connect the name Taos to anything in the stud directory sadly.


----------



## taos (16 February 2011)

Amazing, thank you so much for looking!  I have just drafted a letter to Patricia Lindsay so hopefully she will be able to help, even though it is rather a long shot.


----------



## cally6008 (16 February 2011)

Any long shot is a shot worth taking. Good luck


----------

